# Beginner buying used. 150 or 157?



## Ajs (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I'm about to go for my first snowboard, and have two board offers on the table.

My height is 5'10, or 5'11. I weigh 142-145 lbs.

I want to do freeride mostly and hopefully hit some powder when the season picks up here in PA.

The first is a salomon 150cm with burton bindings and he's asking $110. I keep hearing weight is the more important metric, and this falls into my target length for my weight. I dont know the camber profile. Is this too short?

The second is a salomon 157cm again with burton bindings, and additionally Ride boots in my size for $115. Its traditional camber. I know this is closer to my height suggested length and the fact is comes with boots in my size is nice. However, I literally have gone one day, and although I do want to do mostly freeriding so the length could be good for some powder later, the length seems harder to learn on. 

Seriously thanks for any help. I trust the knowledgeable people here can help me make the right choice :happy:


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

not enough details given on the actual board.

imo... buy your boots new, so that the liner can conform to your leg.

continue to rent

then at the end of season, capitalize on the end-of-season sales.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Your ideal length is probably somewhere in between the two but a 157 camber board wont be the easiest to learn on. Considering the price id go 150 and upgrade when your skills develop to the point where you will benefit from the exra length.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> not enough details given on the actual board.
> 
> imo... buy your boots new, so that the liner can conform to your leg.
> 
> ...


Agree with buying new boots. Depending on rental prices $100 probably only covers 3 or 4 days riding. Id buy the board (assuming its decent quality) invest in good boots and if you improve enough that you want to upgrade at the end of the season you could probably flip the set up to another first timer and make some of your money back.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yup!! Invest your money in good, well fitting, comfortable boots. If you can save some money on board & bindings That's cool! But even if you wind up doing some more renting? Having a good pair of your own boots is still going to be way better than renting.

You can also get a little more informed help about any board you are considering, if you include all the details on size, make, model & year in your post! Age & condition seem to be the most important factors. So Pic's showing condition, if available are always a good idea too!

Post all that up with the next board you're considering and I'm sure you'll get plenty of opinions!


----------



## Ajs (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey thanks everyone for the tips. After reading that a 157 camber would probably be hard to learn on and the fact it saw more use than the 150 (it was only used 3 times at the end of the season), I'll definitely look harder into the 150. The 150 basically just needs a tune. I'll als go to my local shop with some wool socks and try on a bunch of boots to get a solid pair. If I get any more details I'll edit them into the OP. Thanks!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Ajs said:


> Hey thanks everyone for the tips. After reading that a 157 camber would probably be hard to learn on and the fact it saw more use than the 150 (it was only used 3 times at the end of the season), I'll definitely look harder into the 150. The 150 basically just needs a tune. I'll als go to my local shop with some wool socks and try on a bunch of boots to get a solid pair. If I get any more details I'll edit them into the OP. Thanks!


with PA ice... imo, camber is better for the edge hold....

a softer board will flop around more...

but... how much time do you plan on being on the park vs the rest of the trails?


----------



## Ajs (Jan 2, 2015)

Someone offered me a never summer 152 camber with Rome artifact bindings for actually less so I jumped on that


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

another thing to add that hasnt been mentioned. Take your bindings with you, when you try on the boots. Not all boots fit all bindings. Hate for you to buy a pair, take it on your first ride up and they dont fit inside the bindings 

Have fun and remember, NO FEAR


----------

